

Ask HN: Feedback for MVP? OneMillionLoops - fpereiro

Hi, we&#x27;re launching our MVP. Our platform is OneMillionLoops,a crowdsourced platform for loops. You can see a short video explaining our platform at onemillionloops.com<p>Thanks in advance for your feedback!
======
TomSawada
Hey, Tom (co-founder) here. Thanks in advance for any feedback you guys can
give us! Looking forward to getting some hardcore feedback hahahah :)

